# Giving up on our Akbash



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

We have officially given up any hope of having our Akbash as a guard dog. He doesn't have it in him. 0 drive or instincts. Now that's he's 1 1/2 we've finally just accepted that he's not going to do it. So we took him off of the farm for the first time ever. Took him to the park. He took to it like a fish to water. He's certainly an out and about happy, friendly dog. 
Here he is allowing the electrician we hired to hug him over the fence. We weren't even home.....
View attachment 29050


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Hmmm we need more info. Has he actually been confronted by something he needs to be defend against?

(our goofy puppy who lets strangers pet him through the fence by day) gives a very different reaction at night ... strange sounds and strangers then set him off...

Nice looking dog btw, and he is still young, they dont even really finish maturing til 2- 3...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Maybe he&#8217;s just really smart and knows a real threat from a service man.

Any dog will bark, and when he is inside, at the foot of your bed, he&#8217;ll let you know when spies try to break in.


----------



## atumn flower (Aug 17, 2009)

I used to feel the same way about my dog Lucky. He was 1/2 great pyr and 1/2 Anatolian. 

Used to frustrate the begeebers out of me when he wouldn't bark at strangers, but you know what? He KNEW who was a threat and who wasn't.

I learned as my dog matured and 1 1/2 is NOT mature, that I could trust him implicitly! 

Does your dog bark at night? Does he patrol your property? 

These dogs are so much more than what we consider "normal" guard dogs!

Let him grow up!


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> Hmmm we need more info. Has he actually been confronted by something he needs to be defend against?
> 
> (our goofy puppy who lets strangers pet him through the fence by day) gives a very different reaction at night ... strange sounds and strangers then set him off...
> 
> Nice looking dog btw, and he is still young, they dont even really finish maturing til 2- 3...


He actually went with me one morning when there were several predators in the barn. Oddly enough we're losing chickens to feral cats. There were several in the barn, the chickens were all hiding in a corner. I tried to get him to go for them but he wouldn't. He stood still wagging his tail. I chased the cats out and he never once moved. He's useless!


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

atumn flower said:


> I used to feel the same way about my dog Lucky. He was 1/2 great pyr and 1/2 Anatolian.
> 
> Used to frustrate the begeebers out of me when he wouldn't bark at strangers, but you know what? He KNEW who was a threat and who wasn't.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to say he's not my first LGD. We have a great Pyrenees that is out of this world great at his job. 

Sparta doesn't really bark unless the other dogs are. We do have other dogs so we don't need much of a warning from this one. All we need is for him to keep predators from killing the poultry. So far he's let said predators do what they wish. 

He doesn't patrol. He is the only dog we take out to wander the property and he stays with us the entire time. I can't decide if I'm just awesome at training or if he's insecure. Maybe both. 

Our pyr showed instinctual tendencies fairly young. I wasn't expecting Sparta to be stellar at this age but I was at least expecting something from him. He seems to be so stupid he doesn't know what to do. Sounds mean but this is a dog who routinely runs into walls in the house. He's just so dumb..............


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Runs into walls? He could have a vision problem. If he does, he didn&#8217;t see the cats. He should have smelled them, but he might not have. Usually dogs with vision problems will bark because of fear, but maybe he just accepts it as normal.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

in my experience our two pyrs don't care what human is here but if there is another 4 legged creature... it is in trouble. during the day they look worthless. at night.... wow total warriors. they are NOT personal or property protection. get a german Sheppard for that.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Maura said:


> Runs into walls? He could have a vision problem. If he does, he didnât see the cats. He should have smelled them, but he might not have. Usually dogs with vision problems will bark because of fear, but maybe he just accepts it as normal.


Poor guy if he does have vision issues that explains why he would stick right with you and runs into walls, and cant really see to attack feral cats - at least he is sweet... maybe a pet home, or consider him a pet....?


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Maura said:


> Runs into walls? He could have a vision problem. If he does, he didnât see the cats. He should have smelled them, but he might not have. Usually dogs with vision problems will bark because of fear, but maybe he just accepts it as normal.


He's been cleared by the vet. He can see just fine. He tracks us around. I'm not worried about his vision. He's healthy.

I know I gave scanty information in this post. We love him dearly. He's really just dumber than a box of rocks. Very laid back kind of dog. Did awesome on his first ever trip off the farm. Let strangers pet him and was docile as can be. 

We just can't consider him a guard dog anymore. Wish he could be but he's not right for it. He came from working parents but has failed in that regard.

As I said, we love him. We're transitioning his role in the house from guard dog to family pet. 



As for getting a german shepherd to guard the house, no thanks. Not the biggest fan. I like my big white fluffies and our great Pyrenees is the ultimate. Maybe he just set the standard ridiculously high.


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> Poor guy if he does have vision issues that explains why he would stick right with you and runs into walls, and cant really see to attack feral cats - at least he is sweet... maybe a pet home, or consider him a pet....?


He was a sprinter as a young pup. I'd walk him on leash to the chicken run and back to prevent his running off. Eventually he just learned the routine and he doesn't wander anymore. He's happy as a clam hanging out with us. At home I'd say it's training. My dogs all have excellent recall and I don't let them wander far from me. I have a deep fear of them getting shot. It happens a lot out here. Off the farm I think it was insecurity. Unfamiliar situation so he was pretty much glued to my knee.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

crazyfarm said:


> He was a sprinter as a young pup. I'd walk him on leash to the chicken run and back to prevent his running off. Eventually he just learned the routine and he doesn't wander anymore. He's happy as a clam hanging out with us. At home I'd say it's training. My dogs all have excellent recall and I don't let them wander far from me. I have a deep fear of them getting shot. It happens a lot out here. Off the farm I think it was insecurity. Unfamiliar situation so he was pretty much glued to my knee.


Well I am relieved you are keeping him!
He sounds like he will make a fine pet....

Hmmm if you want some thing that will kill and guard, a Kangal, or are you sticking with the white fluffies?
( a giant schnauzer enjoys killing as well, but you would need to work the pup around stock so they get the idea of what not to kill- they are more of a homestead guard than true LGD)...


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> Well I am relieved you are keeping him!
> He sounds like he will make a fine pet....
> 
> Hmmm if you want some thing that will kill and guard, a Kangal, or are you sticking with the white fluffies?
> ( a giant schnauzer enjoys killing as well, but you would need to work the pup around stock so they get the idea of what not to kill- they are more of a homestead guard than true LGD)...


We've had problems getting an LGD that is good around chickens. Jiki is great around other livestock but he eats chickens if given the chance. (jiki= great pyr) So now that we are getting goats and expanding our animal herd maybe we'll just give up on the concept of a guard for the chickens and stay content with the all around guard of Jiki.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

the one dog that never ate anything yet has a disturbingly loud bark and is incessant about it (he is more suspicious than both the giant schnauzer and the pyr- anatolian) is our Bernese Mt dog-- who knew, they are often marketed as a sorta stuffed animal, golden retriever type dog, but actually (and next time I would leave him intact) he is a fine flock protector/ homestead guardian.... but I guess if you read their history that is what they were designed to do. 
He is good with his people(fine kids dog too so gentle with them), doesnt wander, the only weak spot would be is that he barks loudly and is territorial, but not sure about killing potential(but thats where your Pyr would step in right?)...

also even with the schnauzer, we did teach her not to kill chickens, working on not killing chicks/ ducklings .... it can be done, she is just never going to be reliable they way our Bernese mt dog is....


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I feel badly your Akbash is not tending your flock as you wanted; however, real glad to hear you're keeping him. 

As for an LGD that is good with fowl, I suspect most (if not all) need to be taught that unless they learned it from their parents. I know I had to teach Valentina (a Bulgarian Karakachan); however, it only took about 3 lessons. (I have a mother Orpington running around now with 10 babies. I've seen Valentina laying alert while they walk all around her.  )

I really feel badly about your Akbash as I considered getting one of those myself for awhile. They are such beautiful dogs. (I also liked the Sarsplanian. If I remember correctly, they are white too.)


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Maybe he's not a LGD, but what a sweet boy! Looks like a wonderful pet. I know it would have been great if he'd chase those feral cats away....but if he becomes a pet (for you or someone else) at least "he's good with cats!" Sorry he is not working out as planned, he's a lovely boy : )


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Our great pyr sucks because we would take him out to introduce him to the poultry and he does really really well when we are with him. Doesn't chase them or show any indication that he would. So we left him alone and he ate 1/2 the flock. He was 4 when we got our first chickens. I've done lots of different things to try to stop the chicken eating but have had no luck. It's a bummer. Our akbash does great alone but then that's because he has no killing drive apparently.

We were never going to get rid of Sparta though. He's wonderful with our kids and a lovey. We love him, he just doesn't serve his intended purpose.


motdaugrnds said:


> I feel badly your Akbash is not tending your flock as you wanted; however, real glad to hear you're keeping him.
> 
> As for an LGD that is good with fowl, I suspect most (if not all) need to be taught that unless they learned it from their parents. I know I had to teach Valentina (a Bulgarian Karakachan); however, it only took about 3 lessons. (I have a mother Orpington running around now with 10 babies. I've seen Valentina laying alert while they walk all around her.  )
> 
> I really feel badly about your Akbash as I considered getting one of those myself for awhile. They are such beautiful dogs. (I also liked the Sarsplanian. If I remember correctly, they are white too.)


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

How opposed would your Pyr be to having your Akbash clipped to him on a 6 foot lead? That's how I train my dogs. Pups get clipped to an older dog to be shown the ropes. Works as long as the experienced dog is more dominant or stubborn. My 60 pound 9 year old lab is currently training my brother-in-law's HUGE 100 pound behemoth 7 month old pup.


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Wouldn't work since our pyr eats the birds. That's why we got the akbash. Pyr was a chicken guard failure. Pyr does great with other animals. Will probably be wonderful to the goats we are getting. Just not poultry. I wouldn't want him passing on his poultry eating obsession.



Squeaky McMurdo said:


> How opposed would your Pyr be to having your Akbash clipped to him on a 6 foot lead? That's how I train my dogs. Pups get clipped to an older dog to be shown the ropes. Works as long as the experienced dog is more dominant or stubborn. My 60 pound 9 year old lab is currently training my brother-in-law's HUGE 100 pound behemoth 7 month old pup.


----------



## evranch (Mar 23, 2014)

We have the same problem with our two male Akbash that we tried to use as LGD for our sheep. We got them when they were 5 months old and have had them for more than a year now. They were always kept with the sheep and fed in the corral or barn, and seem to have bonded with the sheep alright. They play with the lambs, and are accepted by the ewes. 
However, they are always friendly towards people and behave like big labs. They hang around the yard way more than they hang around in the pasture with the sheep. Everytime someone is visiting, they hang around nuzzling for pettings and attention. We were always unsure whether they really bonded with the sheep or not. Then this week, we moved the sheep to a 20 acre pasture a mile away from our house. We took the two dogs with us to the new pasture. And sure enough, as soon as we left, they came back to guard our yard and left the sheep out there to fend for themselves. We have repeatedly trucked them over there everyday, fed them in the new pasture, tied one of the dogs to a tire, said no when they got out of the fence.. with no use. They are just more attached to us and our yard than to the sheep. 
We don't know how they turn out this way, as we don't pet them at all, even though the visitors always do and think they are great dogs. Yes great dogs if we are looking for a family pet, but terrible dogs for livestock guarding. Now we are thinking maybe we should get a donkey or a llama.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Sometimes it's not so much the breed as the individual dogs temperament that matters when making a match.

We've had luck with dogs that had German Shepherd, rottweiler, or dobie blood for guarding our properties. Many were mutts or not guaranteed purebred too.

We've had very little issues with people or predators (except some flying predators occasionally).

At least, he's a good pet. Hope you find a better match next time for your security needs.


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

I have 2 Akbash pups, 5 months old or so now. They are siblings. They have very definite personalities. They live out with the sheep. The female is more social and is my escape artist. She's more interested in people than the male. He's friendly enough. I've been happy with them. Several times I've found them barking and looking off in the distance and when I've investigated there has been something out of the ordinary going on. I'm glad they have different personalities and they seem to compliment each other and I hope make a good team when they are grown.


----------

